# New Videos!



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Folks:

Just wanted to let everyone know that we have some new videos online. We should have some more (and hopefully better) onces once the squirrel season opens!

http://www.youtube.com/user/SquirrelHunterGray

Thanks for lookin'

-Marc


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

haha thats hilarious the dog went crazy.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed it!

-Marc


----------

